# 99408/99409-g0396/g0397



## rose2014 (Jun 6, 2014)

We are specialist office, sometimes Drs do the evaluation for the mentioned CPT codes.

Can I know what are the guidelines for this code like 
1.Can pcp only bill the code.
2.protocol for meeting the code guielines
3.should one per year only be billed

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------

